# aus xml --> html Problem



## Antiga (16. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

versuche mittels dom4j aus einer xml Datei eine html Datei zu erzeugen. Dazu verwende ich ein xsl stylesheet. Es klappt auch nur wird die xsl-Deklaration nicht ins html File reingeschrieben und dadurch meldet zb firefox:

```
Mit dieser XML-Datei sind anscheinend keine Style-Informationen verknüpft. Nachfolgend wird die Baum-Ansicht des Dokuments angezeigt.
```

wenn ich die xsl Deklaration "händisch" nachtrage (die übrigens selbst geschrieben ist, also nicht extern) stellt es der Browser so dar wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Sorry für eine solche Anfänerfrage, aber ich hoffe es kann mir wer weiterhelfen

lg


----------



## HoaX (16. Jun 2009)

Wo ist jetz das Problem? Wenn du eine html erzeugt hast brauchst du doch garkeine XSL mehr eigentlich!?
Zeig doch mal Beispiel xml+xsl+html ...


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Jun 2009)

Kann es sein, das er einfach ein weiteres Stylesheet meint. Also CSS.


----------



## Antiga (16. Jun 2009)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist jetz das Problem? Wenn du eine html erzeugt hast brauchst du doch garkeine XSL mehr eigentlich!?
> Zeig doch mal Beispiel xml+xsl+html ...




Danke bin echt ein idiot, habs natürlich nur als html-file ablegen müssen. Zuerst wars ein xml und das wär eben nur mit der xsl-Deklaration richtig im browser dargestellt worden. 
(Hab mich eh schon vorher entschuldigt für die dämliche Frage, aber vielelicht war ich einfach shon zu lang vorm PC)

Trotzdem Danke


----------

